
Scientific Integrity Incident at USGS Energy Geochemistry Laboratory [pdf] - augb
https://www.doioig.gov/sites/doioig.gov/files/2016EAU010Public.pdf
======
augb
"... As part of the inquiry, USGS convened a Scientific Integrity Review Panel
to further investigate the matter. The report of inquiry concluded that the
laboratory had a “chronic pattern of scientific misconduct” and that “data
produced by the Inorganic Section were intentionally manipulated by the line-
chemist in charge.” The identified issues predominantly affected coal and
water quality research and related assessments." from 2nd paragraph, Pg. 7

